# Question about overnight trips



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will be putting together multiple trips over the next few months for spearfishing/diving. With the type of boat that I have, it is more cost effective to get out and do two day trips. On these trips, we go out around 3 pm and get a couple of dives in before sunset. Then we cookout and drink a few beers and get some sleep. We then get up early and dive on the dive site that we are already anchored to.

I can do 1 day trips, but my boat will only do about 22-25 mph and isnt real good on gas.

I have a close group of friends that like to go out and do these types of trips, but I'm just wondering if any of the forum members would have any interest in this kind of thing. I know some people have tight schedules with their jobs and family. 

What do you guys think? Are overnighters something you would consider, or would you prefer to do single day trips?

Thanks for the input.

Chris


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Not de-rail your thread and this may have been posted before...but if Red Snapper is in season and you are in federal waters for two days, how can your prove to the man that the fish were caught on two deferent days? Assuming you reach your limit both days?


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

they said something about grilling out...


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

We would not be able to bring back two limits of fish. With the amount of people on board, that is usually not a problem though. If Clay is onboard, you can always shoot your limit (plus his). I mean provided that he even renewed his fishing license. 

Good question. That might play into why people would not want to do double days. 

The first night is really just some quick dive for some fresh fish and then a few beers and bed. More of a good time on the boat with some fellow divers. We wont really get down to business till the next day. 

Financially, people are paying less than $100, for at approx 5 dives depending on their mix and depth for the day.

Chris


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Not sure if this works here or not but we used to fish out of the Northwest tip of Washington state. When halibut was closed we would run to the Canadian Halibut banks and back. We had the gps tracks and timers to prove to the fish cops that we had caught them in Canada.


----------

